# Possible Problems with Easy Cleaner Download.



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

This link to the downloading of ToniArts Easy Cleaner ver. 2.0.6.280

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm

as found in TSG here:

http://forums.techguy.org/3289436-post4.html together with his personal website here:

http://www.toniarts.com/ which advises: "My pages are last updated at 6th January 2004", and does not permit direct download without membership application (apparently costing $) suggests to me that the freeware is in the process of being changed to software.

After downloading the program twice from the link given) and having deleted all trace of the first failed installation the second failed in exactly the same manner. Both causing system freeze-up and rendering the Close Program dialog inoperable.

This on WinME.

I thought this should be made known to members.

Ben.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks aarhus2004 for the warning !
I still have a free version of Easy Cleaner on my computer.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi thanks for the links..another free program bites the dust..


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

ccleaner is free and good


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Although my inability to use Easy Cleaner continues, it has been suggested that the presence of other cleaning freewares on my comp. may be responsible. Although no one else has reported precisely this it has been compared to similar difficulties with other programs.

So, until I feel willing to un-install the other cleaners on my system in order to check Easy Cleaner's operation and effectiveness, I can only suggest that you try it since so many others recommend it. However there are just as many who recommend not using registry cleaners at all.

If you have other cleaners (I use jv16pt and RegSeeker for the registry) and find no problems perhaps you will post here.

Thanks.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Courtesy Noel Paton (MS-MVP 2002-2006, Windows)*



> the EasyCleaner URL (for the authorised and updated version) is
> http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm
> 
> You need to make sure that the blacklist installed is at least #6 - which includes a fix specifically for ME www.toniarts.com hasn't belonged to Toni for years - he had a bust-up with the hosts, and it turned out that they owned the rights to the domain
> ...


This from Toni Helenius:



> http://www.toniarts.com is no longer my web site, my web site now and in the future will be this (http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts).
> http://www.toniarts.com (also .net and .org belong to this same group) is
> just cheating people for money, I've asked them to stop, repeatedly, with no luck. To get those auto-updates working on my programs you need to change the update URL from the options. Instead of http://www.toniarts.com/EasyCleaner.ini use http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/EasyCleaner.ini.


Ben.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Ben  

I've used CCleaner in the past but got rid of it as it did something bad to my comp (with a little help from me) but I love Easy Cleaner and have been using it for some time now with no problems. :up:
I only use: Updates, clear cookies, clear history, clear files and unneccessary. I never, ever mess with the registry.
I am confused though and hope you can help me.  
I have version 2.0 
From your two quoted parts in your last post, exactly how do I update my version and where and which link(s) would I use to get the updates and where do I copy and paste that to in the options section of Easy Cleaner?

Thanks in advance and pretty please, use simple words as I really am a beginner.

Carolyn


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I use this once a week and never had no problems yet....I do not do the registry........


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

MightyQueenC said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> I have version 2.0
> From your two quoted parts in your last post, exactly how do I update my version and where and which link(s) would I use to get the updates and where do I copy and paste that to in the options section of Easy Cleaner?
> ...


Hi Carolyn,

The latest version is EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380 Blacklist #9 available from here. This was a December '05 update.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

SIR****TMG said:


> I use this once a week and never had no problems yet....I do not do the registry........


Hello SIR****TMG,

Glad to hear that. It seems we each have a different experience with freewares. I finally got rid of mine once I had got it up and running (on WinME) for two reasons. I already had other cleaners in place and was just using it out of curiosity. And under Unnecessary files I deleted Content IE5 and had a bit of trouble getting them out of the Recycle Bin.

I did use it on the Registry. And had no problems!!

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ben:

Good to hear you got EasyCleaner to work without freezing problems. What did you do different this time to get the program to work correctly?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Ben:
> 
> Good to hear you got EasyCleaner to work without freezing problems. What did you do different this time to get the program to work correctly?


Good question, Joe, short answer is I don't know.

I may have done a system restore or a scanreg /restore, certainly I kept trying, and re-downloading and re-installing. Once it 'took' I used it, played with it and it kept working. By play with I mean not Delete but just Find

Then I used it fully on the registry after running RegSeeker and jv16pt. Nothing extra found. Then used it fully on the other items offered. After a couple of days I ran into the business of having elected to delete ContentIE5 which it found to be Unnecessary (I think it was that - it could have been under the heading which offers Cookies etc) and I had to recourse to booting into Safe Mode to dislodge that particular file from the Recycle Bin. At which time I decided to get rid of it as I have all the cleaners I needed and didn't want one which, as I had been warned, wasn't cosy with WinME.

And FYI, Joe, at three months and counting all well with my 'experiment - today my router was discarded. Nervous again!


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you, Ben  

I realized, after I uninstalled then reinstalled EasyCleaner (using your link), that I'd had the right version all along.  
Thanks, again for your help. :up:


----------

